# International Experience Canada (Working Holiday)



## lorenzo_gr (Sep 12, 2013)

Goodmorning everyone,

I am a young (26 y.o.) Italian man, with a master degree in Geology and, for a series of reasons, I am considering to apply for a working holiday visa in Canada (now, officially IEC - International Experience Canada).
I speak fluent English, and I used to speak good French (even if now, this latter is a little bit rusty)

I know that for Italians, this visa (which is limited to 1000 per year) allows you to stay in the country for up to 12 months, and to work for up to 6.

My rough plan would be to stay in the Toronto area, or anyway in Ontario, and do, at least for a while, a volunteer work in a family farm (I use, to find this kind of opportunities, the website workaway.info) and then look for work in Toronto or in the nearby area, focusing, if possible, in the search of geologist/low-enthalpy geothermal jobs.

I wanted to ask if anyone has or had experience with this program (International Experience Canada (Working Holiday)) in Canada: 
how did it go, has it met your expectations, how easy/difficult has it been to find any kind of job (or a specific one) with this kind of visa, how does the population generally react to foreigners and to working holiday visa holders, what's the cost of living in Ontario, and so on...

So pretty much, it would be great if you could share your impressions, advice, experiences, etc.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Best wishes to everyone!
Lorenzo


----------

